# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Please help

## floof4620

My anxiety is consuming me and I'm scared

----------


## BrookeAshley

Hi Floof,

I hope you are doing okay. Feel free to share or you can PM me and I will try to help you as much as I can.

----------

